# Auslaufende Bohrspindel abbremsen, wenn unzugänglich?



## element. (3 November 2010)

Muss bei Betätigung eines Not-Halt-Tasters eine Bohrspindel (8mm. 1500u/min) abgebremst werden, wenn diese absolut unzugänglich (durch geschraubte Abdeckungen) ist, oder darf diese auslaufen?
Es ist nicht nötig, für Einstellzwecke etc die Spindel ohne Abdeckung laufen zu lassen.

Danke!


----------



## Air-Wastl (3 November 2010)

Ich glaube das man wenn man erst, wenn man werkzeug
benutzen muss, die ruhig auslaufen lassen darf.
hab jetzt keine DIN parat aber deine
sicherheitseinstufung wird doch ergeben haben
was du machen musst? man kann auch die umdrehung
messen und so lange ein sicherheitsschloss beschalten.

aber z.B große formatsägen von HOMAG oder so
fahren auch in eine abdeckung und drehen dann aus.

MFG


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke, dass du das mit deiner Sicherheits-Beurteilung entscheiden mußt, ob die Spindel austrudeln darf oder nicht.
Aus dem Bauch heraus aus deiner Schilderung entnommen würde ich sagen : "sie dürfte austrudeln".
Es sei denn, es kommen noch Punkte zum Tragen, die hier nicht genannt sind - wie z.B. sich selbst beschädigen o.ä.

Jedenfalls - wenn du das Ding abbremsen möchtest, so ginge das z.B. mit Gleichstrom-Bremsgeräten, die durch deinen abgeschalteten Motor Gleichstrom durch die Wicklung schicken.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

Oft geben das die "C" Normen her ob gebremst werden muß oder nicht.
Eine einfache und sinvolle Bremse währe da die Gleichstrombremsung,
da diese Verschleißfrei ist.

@Air-Wastl
da du gerade Homag ansprichst, die sind aus der Holzbearbeitung und 
wenn mann sich da die Kantenanleimer anschaut gibt es die "C" Norm
EN1218, da steht drinnen das wenn das Werkzeug länger als 10sec.
braucht um im ungebremsten auslauf zum stehen zu kommen, muß
gebremst werden. Gleich ob das Werkzeug verdeckt ist oder nicht.

Das gleich trifft z.b. bei Vieseitiger Holzbeabeitung zu, in der EN12750
steht es genauso.


----------



## element. (3 November 2010)

Ich habe leider keine C-Normen. Die Maschine passt jedenfalls nicht in den Anhang IV der Maschinenrichtlinie. 
Es wird Kunststoff gebohrt, wenn dabei etwas schiefgeht ist höchstens das Werkstück kaputt.
Die Abdeckung ist nur mit Werkzeug zu entfernen!


----------



## Sockenralf (3 November 2010)

Hallo,

Gilt keine C-Norm, oder hast du die "nur" nicht greifbar?
Ist auf alle Fälle zu prüfen



MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

vlt. findest du hier etwas



> EN 12717:2001​Sicherheit von Werkzeugmaschinen [FONT=EUAlbertina+20][FONT=EUAlbertina+20]— [/FONT][/FONT]Bohrmaschinen
> 
> EN 13128:2001​Sicherheit von Werkzeugmaschinen [FONT=EUAlbertina+20][FONT=EUAlbertina+20]— Fräs- und Bohr-Fräsmaschinen
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## element. (3 November 2010)

Entschuldigt die blöde Frage, wie macht Ihr das eigentlich mit den Normen? Habt Ihr einen ganzen Keller voller Ordner? Wir bauen grundverschiedene Sondermaschinen, ich weiß ja nicht mal was ich alles lesen müsste.

Fraglich ob es überhaupt eine "Werkzeugmaschine" ist, bei den oben genannten Normennamen denke ich an Ständerbohrmaschinen und große CNC-Zentren.
Hier wird ein Kunststoffteil in einen Schlitten eingelegt, der Schlitten von Hand eingeschoben und innerhalb der Umhausung dann automatisch gebohrt. Der Fräser ist in keiner Schlittenstellung per Hand erreichbar. Das ist ja bei den richtigen Werkzeugmaschinen ganz anders.

Der FU (Sinamics G110) kann gleichstrombremsen, aber das wird ja hundert pro sicherheitstechnisch nicht ausreichend sein, oder? Und was bei Stromausfall oder Hauptschalterbetätigung?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die blöde Frage, wie macht Ihr das eigentlich mit den Normen? Habt Ihr einen ganzen Keller voller Ordner? Wir bauen grundverschiedene Sondermaschinen, ich weiß ja nicht mal was ich alles lesen müsste.


 
neh den Keller habe ich garnicht genug Platz dafür, wir kaufen die und ich
lerne die dann auswendig, dann schmeißen wir sie weg 

Der Tipp mit der C-Norm sollte ja nur ein Hinweis sein, diese Normen machen es
oft einfach den richtigen Weg aus dem Normentorso zu finden. Da diese
oft alles relevante, für die entsprechende Applikation zusammen fassen
und Normative verweise geben, damit nicht jede Norm gelesen werden 
muss sondern nur das zutreffenden.

Die Auflistung was es so gibt kannst du hier finden http://www.newapproach.org/ProductFamilies/Default.asp


----------



## Safety (3 November 2010)

Hallo, zum Verständnis warum Normen und warum C-Normen.

Die Forderungen der MRL sind fast immer sehr hoch angesetzt meist so hoch das es nicht erreichbar ist. Dies ist auch so gewollt da diese MRL über Jahr wenn nicht gar Jahrzehnte Bestand hat. Dies beutet aber nun das Sie über dem Stand der Technik steht, die Normen stellen nun den Stand der Technik dar und der der Rechtssicherheit sucht  wendet diese Normen an. Alle die es nicht machen müssen Nachweisen, dass sie mindestens den Stand der Technik erreicht haben.

Was sind nun C-Normen, es sind Produkt Normen die ganz Spezifisch auf einen Maschinentyp oder Reihe eingehen mit Risikobeurteilung und auch daraus resultierenden Maßnahmen, bedeutet hier bekomme ich fast alles abgenommen, ich muss jetzt prüfen was alles zutrifft und wenn meine Maschine weiter Gefährdungen hat dann muss ich hier für diese Gefährdung eine Beurteilung machen. Also ich kann auch Teile davon anwenden. 

Es ist immer anzuraten nach C-Normen zusuchen. Hier bekomme ich einen sehr hohen Grad an Rechtssicherheit. 

Im oben genannten Fall würde ich auch suchen ob es eine C-Norm gibt. Aber auch eine Zuhaltung mit z.B. Sicheremzeitglied könnte reichen.


----------



## Safety (4 November 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Muss bei Betätigung eines Not-Halt-Tasters eine Bohrspindel (8mm. 1500u/min) abgebremst werden, wenn diese absolut unzugänglich (durch geschraubte Abdeckungen) ist, oder darf diese auslaufen?
> Es ist nicht nötig, für Einstellzwecke etc die Spindel ohne Abdeckung laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Danke!


 
Hallo, 
Wenn die Spindel Inhärent sicher ist brauchst Du natürlich keine Zuhaltung, warum auch.
Nebenbei ist die Not-Halt Funktion nur eine Zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme und ersetzt in keinem Fall die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion bzw. Schutzmaßnahme, in Deinem Fall ist es eben alles verschlossen mit Blechen.


----------

